# Einsteiger Feederrolle



## Lukas2212 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einer Woche stolzer Besitzer einer Feederrute mit bis zu 90 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Ich habe schnell meine 15 € Ebayrolle montiert und bin angeln gefahren, wie ihr euch wahrscheinlich denken könnt, war alles, bis auf die Rolle top!
Ich habe mir schon haufenweise Threads über Feederrollen durchgelesen, doch mittlerweile weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich brauche....

Ich werde vorzugsweise in relativ schmalen Flüssen und Kanälen feedern. Meine Feederrute ist 3,60m lang. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich auf Dauer gesehen viel Spaß am Feedern habe, deshalb möchte  ich nicht Unmengen von Geld für eine neue Rolle ausgeben (bis 50€max, lieber etwas weniger). 

Gibt es nicht so eine Standartrolle wie beim Spinnfischen beispielsweise die Red Arc?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir bei meiner Rollenwahl behilflich seid 

Lg Lukas


----------



## lausi97 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Hi Lukas,

gib mal bei 321 feederrolle oder Spro LCS ein,denke da wirst was finden!

|wavey:lausi


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht so eine Standartrolle wie beim Spinnfischen beispielsweise die Red Arc?



Nein, zum Glück nicht.

die in der 4500 Größe:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/23933/37


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Und noch zwei
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...alzer-syndicate-feeder-light-rolle/detail.jsf

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/rpslcp/category_path/0_3860_3862/referer/shopping


----------



## Lukas2212 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Danke Jungs ihr habt mir da schon ordentlich weitergeholfen, ich denke es wird die balzer syndicate feeder light. Gefällt mir seeehr gut die Rolle


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es nicht so eine Standartrolle wie beim Spinnfischen beispielsweise die Red Arc?...



Nun, feedern ist nicht so populär, wie z.B. das Spinnangeln, aber eigentlich gibt es das für meinen Begriff schon, nämlich die Browning Force Feeder Extreme(http://www.friedfisch-angeln.de/ber...ckle/rollen/browning-force-feeder-extreme.php) und die Balzer Feedermaster 9600.
Ich wäre bei Feederrollen jedenfalls vorm Balzer- oder Browningregal.


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Definiert mal : Was ist eine "Feederrolle" - dass würde mich einmal interessieren ! Zum Feedern,- Karpfenfischen und sonstiges kann man in m.A. jede Rolle jeden Types verwenden, in meinen Augen ist eine Rolle ein "Schnurvorratsgerät" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger, worum eine "Wissenschaft" betrieben wird, die ich langsam nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Ja Knispel...so gesehen hast du natürlich recht.Primär hat die Rolle nur die Aufgabe Schnur zu speichern,über 2 Methoden(Bügel auf,Bremse) wieder freizugeben und über die Kurbel wieder einzuholen.Punkt.
Aber genau das können unter *bestimmten Voraussetzungen(aber auch nur da)* einige Rollen besser bzw bequemer als andere.

Diese Voraussetzungen wären in meinen Augen:Notwendigkeit extremer Wurfweiten(Schnureinzug/Spulenform),Verwendung schwerer Körbe(Getriebe),Minderung von Problemen beim befischen grosser Flüsse.(auch hier Schnureinzug von grosser Bedeutung,der Korb kommt schneller aus Gefahrenzonen).


Was natürlich im Gegenzug,da stimme ich dir zu, bedeutet das für die tägliche 08/15 Angelei ausserhalb dieser Extreme eine normale Rolle auch ihren Dienst verrichten würde.Es fischt sich dann mit speziellem Gerät nicht wirklich besser..ausser im Kopf.Der Blick aufs hübsche,perfekt abgestimmte Gerät erleichtert die Wartezeit bis zum Biss:q

Ja,Anglermedien und die Marketingstrategen der Hersteller sehen das natürlich nicht so gern.*Du* *brauchst* Rute X,Rolle Y,KuKös welche realistischer als dein Zielfisch aussehen.Tacklewahn.Wer es aus Spaß an der Freud kauft ohne daraus einen Glaubenskrieg zu machen..ist doch ok

Ist mir beim Blick in die "Schätzchenvitrine"wieder bewusst geworden.Dort schlummern 3 Shakespeare Sigmas...damit habe ich früher vom Plumsfischen bis Spinnangeln alles abgedeckt.
Von* A*al bis *Z*ander...und gefangen

Wenn ich dagegen mal in meine heutige Spinnruten/Rollen Sammlung schaue.Da passt sogar die Farbkombination|kopfkrat

Anglers Gedankenwelt ist manchmal etwas gaga.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Knispel schrieb:


> Definiert mal : Was ist eine "Feederrolle" - dass würde mich einmal interessieren ! Zum Feedern,- Karpfenfischen und sonstiges kann man in m.A. jede Rolle jeden Types verwenden, in meinen Augen ist eine Rolle ein "Schnurvorratsgerät" - nicht mehr und nicht weniger, worum eine "Wissenschaft" betrieben wird, die ich langsam nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.



Eine Feederrolle ist eine Stationärrolle, die konzeptionell in Aufbau und Design auf die Bedürfnisse des Feederanglers abgestimmt ist!

Damit gehört die Feederrolle zu jenen Stationärrollen, die sich wie z.B. Match-, Spinn-, Brandungs-, Karpfenrolle....usw., in kleinen Details von der Standardstationärrolle unterscheiden.
Match- und Feederrollen haben meist eine hohe Übersetzung, damit beim Einholen zum Neubeködern wenig Zeit verloren geht und die Montage wieder schnell am Platz ist. Im Falle der Feederrolle kommt noch ein deutlich robusterer Schnurclip dazu, sowie ein überdimensionierter Spulendurchmesser, eine weitwurfoptimierte Spule + hoher Spulenhub. Manchmal kommt noch dazu, dass man die gerade aufgewickelte Schnurstärke an einem Drehring am Spulenkopf einstellen und ablesen kann, was bei anderen Specimenfriedfischrollen auch angeboten wird.

Alles kleine feine Details, die nicht dringend notwendig sind, aber hilfreich. Eine Rolle ist wie sämtliches Angelzubehör = Werkzeug. Ich kann zum Lösen einer Imbusschraube auch einen Innentorxschlüssel nehmen, das geht, aber optimal oder komfortabel ist etwas anderes.
So ist es mit den Rollen auch!

Du kannst ein Autorennen auch mit einem frisierten Golf bestreiten, aber einfacher geht es mit einem Wagen, der eigens nur für Rennen konzipiert ist.

Ich glaube ich verstehe dich Knispel, aber ich glaube auch, dass das hier ein bißchen anders gelagert ist. Wir reden hier nicht von so einem Käse wie Zielfischschnüren oder "Carp Rods", die sich letztlich nicht ernsthaft von einer Grundrute unterscheiden, außer dass sie in 90% der Fälle, einen geteilten Griff haben.
Bei den untersch. Rollen ist das meiner Meinung nach schon sinnig, dass es sie gibt und nicht bloß Marketing und neumodischer Schei$$.


----------



## Lukas2212 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Hier lernt man ja noch richtig was! :m

Mal eine etwas andere Frage, ich überlege gerade mit welcher Schnurr ich die Rolle bespule, habe bisher mit der Berkley Nanofil geangelt, bin aber nicht zufrieden! 
Meine Idee war nun, da ich noch dunkle geflochtene Schnurr habe, diese zum Feedern zu benutzen. Mir macht aber die Reibung vom Futterkorb bzw dem Anti-Tangle Röhrchen etwas sorge bei einer geflochtenen. 
Macht es Sinn, 3 oder 4 Meter Mono vorzuschalten, auf der das Röhrchen evtl etwas besser läuft?

Lg Lukas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Hier lernt man ja noch richtig was! :m
> 
> Mal eine etwas andere Frage, ich überlege gerade mit welcher Schnurr ich die Rolle bespule, habe bisher mit der Berkley Nanofil geangelt, bin aber nicht zufrieden!...


Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht. Wer nicht gerade im Meer oder äußerst hindernissarmen Gewässern fischt(z.B. mitten auf 'nem 40 Meter tiefen See vom Boot aus), der kann eigentlich nicht mit einer geflochtenen Schnur von Berkley glücklich werden, sofern er nicht an Wahrnehmungsstörungen leidet oder die Dosis der Psychopharmaka falsch eingestellt ist.:q



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> ...Meine Idee war nun, da ich noch dunkle geflochtene Schnurr habe, diese zum Feedern zu benutzen. Mir macht aber die Reibung vom Futterkorb bzw dem Anti-Tangle Röhrchen etwas sorge bei einer geflochtenen.
> Macht es Sinn, 3 oder 4 Meter Mono vorzuschalten, auf der das Röhrchen evtl etwas besser läuft?
> 
> Lg Lukas



Ja durchaus, ein paar Meter dickere Mono vorschalten oder die Schlaufenmontage, sowie die ersten drei Meter, komplett aus Amnesia anfertigen, so dass die Hauptschnur weit weg ist von allem was ihr gefährlich werden könnte(Steinpackung, Kanten, Muscheln...).


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja durchaus, ein paar Meter dickere Mono vorschalten oder die Schlaufenmontage, sowie die ersten drei Meter, komplett aus Amnesia anfertigen, so dass die Hauptschnur weit weg ist von allem was ihr gefährlich werden könnte(Steinpackung, Kanten, Muscheln...).



Und bringt noch eine leichte Dehnung in die Geschichte.
Schont das rel.dünne Vorfach und die Nerven des Anglers bei bockigen Gesellen.
Vorteile der Gefl.mit denen einer einer Mono kombiniert.

Mit einer vorgeschalteten Sufix memory free in die gleichzeitig auch die Schlaufenmontage integriert war, hatte ich auch gute Erfahrungen:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ix+memory+free&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Lukas2212 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*

Gut, dann werde ich mich morgen mal hinsetzen und etwas basteln. Den Sinn von Sufix memory free habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, drallfrei, ok, aber damit wirbt doch faste jeder monofiler Hersteller. Wo liegt der Unterschied zu normaler mono Schnur? 
Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen, morgen auf Zander oder lieber etwas feedern #c...

lg Lukas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger Feederrolle*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich mich morgen mal hinsetzen und etwas basteln. Den Sinn von Sufix memory free habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, drallfrei, ok, aber damit wirbt doch faste jeder monofiler Hersteller. Wo liegt der Unterschied zu normaler mono Schnur?
> Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen, morgen auf Zander oder lieber etwas feedern #c...
> 
> lg Lukas



Das ist keine normale Schnur, wie man sie sich als Hauptschnur auf eine Rolle spulen würde. Die Schnur ist wirklich memoryfree, so gut das bei Mono irgendwie geht, hat viel Dehnung und nimmt keine Form an, einmal drüberstreichen und ist wieder glatt. Als Hauptschnur wäre sie daher nicht sonderlich geeignet, weil sie andere Schnureigenschaften, die eine Hauptschnur haben soll, total vernachlässigt.
Bei Sufix heißt sie "Sufix memoryfree", bei Sunset heißt sie "Amnesia", bei Angeldomäne heißt sie Limbo...


----------

